# Essential wood working tools



## Leo16 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello:
I'm interested in setting up my garage to begin working on wood projects. I have minimal experience with carpentry tools and would like to know what are some must have tools in your arsenal and where is the best place begin learning carpentry.

Any in


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Is there an adult education school anywhere near you? That's a potential source for learning.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

"Must have tools " mean 1000 different things to 100 different people. Depends on what you want to make , how big your shop space is, how much noise you can make , etc.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

If there is a WoodCraft store near you most of them offer classes. In some areas there are coops with tools all set up and they "rent" the tools and time. Many places have sub groups like wood turners.

So, semantics can be important. You used the word "carpentry". There is a difference between carpentry and the finer wood working. There is an old saying that a carpenter (house builder) works with a 1/4" tolerance, a cabinet maker 1/16", and a fine wood worker 1/128" or less. For most of us it is a progression.

The essential tools question is reflected in the item you want to build. If you intend to build bird houses; a tape measure, a hand saw, hole drill, hammer and nails. If you want to build fine furniture the list expands exponentially. Also there are folks like myself who are pretty much dedicated to power tool and there are folks who want to use only hand tools; and a few in between. You can decide for yourself.

Working with wood is a hobby, occupation, and acquired skill that can continue to grow your whole live.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> "Must have tools " mean 1000 different things to 100 different people. Depends on what you want to make , how big your shop space is, how much noise you can make , etc.
> 
> - SMP


+1 first thing you gotta figure out is what you wanna make and then go from there.buy what you need as you grow the craft.you tube is loaded with thousands of woodworking videos that can show you how to do pretty much anything you want.main thing enjoy the process and have fun.welcome to lj's.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Buying the tools recommended on this website will not make you a woodworker, nor will watching videos of master woodworkers do their thing. Your skill at woodworking will be obtained by actually working with tools. The higher the skill, the longer it takes.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to LumberJocks!

+1 above comments.

1) Wood working is journey, not a final destination. Everyone takes a slightly different path, and few find the end of journey before they leave this existence. You must define a path for YOUR wood working journey, or no one can help with 'what tools' question.

2) Working wood is part art, part passion, and part desire/need. All of these require knowledge and learned skills; or you are wasting money buying tools to build a shop. After your path has been defined with desired projects, you still need to gain knowledge on how to take the journey.

What a beginning wood worker needs to learn covers thousands of pages of text, and/or entire content of several wood working forums. If you don't have a local mentor, trade school, or local retailer that offers classes: suggest you get off the bleeping computer/phone and visit your local library or used book store. Read everything you can find, and then come back with questions that can more easily be answered.

3) Fundamentals of wood working have not changed in hundreds of years. Yes, there are new fangled power tools and/or fancy jigs that make some jobs faster; but cutting/sanding wood is still same in end. So don't be a technology snob, turned off by old books and project manuals. 
Sad to say this, but ALL current wood working periodicals recycle the same information, same tips/tricks, every 5-15 years. Rarely is there any new and exciting 'how to work wood' content, beyond sharing the passionate projects others have built, and equipment reviews to ensure advertisers happy.

Sorry to be philosophical, 
but your post lacks details to show you understand the depth of wood working hobby.

Best Luck with your wood working Journey!


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

Assuming you have something in mind (i.e., plans) to build:
All wood will need to be cut, so saws that will do that job. pick the size most appropriate to your intended use, a table saw is dangerous if you have no experience.
It will need to be cut *well*, so marking gages, scribe/knife, squares and straightedges.
It will need to be put together, so a workbench.
It will need to be put together *well*, so mallet and chisels for fitting and finessing.
Finishing might include hand planes, card scrapers, or just sandpaper.
Tools need to be sharp, so a look into sharpening may be warranted if you use handtools.
Each of these things will take a bit of reading and asking questions to get started, then as everyone has said in their own way, just do it.

When I first started, I would buy a cheap/used tool, learn to use it, realize what was needed for a quality tool, then spend the money on a truly good one.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I would like to suggest you start with wood turning. You will a lot that will transfer to all woodworking projects.
Wood turning is what I started with then wood carving 
Good Luck


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

Leo,

Lots of good comments above. Consider your budget, this is an expensive hobby, wood for your first cutting board may shock you. Hand tools are less $ than the power tool method.

If you could find a community shop, shop classes at a community college, classes at say Woodcraft as mentioned above will let you be introduced to most power tools and how to use them safely.

In Portland I belong to The Oregon Guild of Woodworkers for access to power tools.

I welcome you to Lumber Jocks. A great group of folks that build some incredible projects. Wood working is addicting and fascinating.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> . Hand tools are less $ than the power tool method.


You obviously have no idea how much i have spent on hand tools the past couple of years. But as long as my wife thinks this is true then I am set.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> . Hand tools are less $ than the power tool method.
> 
> You obviously have no idea how much i have spent on hand tools the past couple of years. But as long as my wife thinks this is true then I am set.
> 
> - SMP


+1 good quality hand tools add up real fast.1
aj2 i gotta differ with you on this,not many woodworkers are turners to,and that is another expensive craft to get into.unless thats what he really wants to do.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Well that's true Potts. 
Not all woodworkers know how to turn a bowl or small knob on a lathe.
But they should if they want call themselves a woodworker. 
El Roble intermediate school has a woodworking class that teaches wood turning. Small pens it's not very costly to run. I'm guessing not too dangerous compared to bandsaws and tablesaws.
Good Luck Always


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Well that's true Potts.
> Not all woodworkers know how to turn a bowl or small knob on a lathe.
> But they should if they want call themselves a woodworker.
> El Roble intermediate school has a woodworking class that teaches wood turning. Small pens it's not very costly to run. I'm guessing not too dangerous compared to bandsaws and tablesaws.
> ...


yeah true,the op hasn't come back with what kind of woodworking he wants to do.hard to advise with no plan ?


----------



## Woodnmetal (Jul 24, 2021)

Leo,

If you could give everyone an estimated square foot size and height you have to work with in your garage that will help out tremendously.

Their are many things to take into consideration when just starting out in woodworking/carpentry.

Having said that…. you have 1 of the best groups of people here to help you every step of the way once you come up with ideas.

I'm just in it for hobby reasons so I probably will not be of much assistance as many others here will be.

Welcome to the forum, 
All the best with your journey into woodworking!!

Gary


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

A big NUMBER 1 for a quality tablesaw. The best you can afford. It will be the centerpiece of your shop so don't cut corners. Every project will revolve and evolve from it.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I believe your thinking woodworking. Not trying to discourage or knock you, but using the word Carpentry is for home building or home improvements like adding on a garage.

To help you from buying tools you don't need. The first decision is to make a list of what you would like to make in the hobby of woodworking (furniture, shelves, toys, picture frames, serving trays, cutting boards, hope or toy chests, jewelry boxes, furniture repair, restorations, etc.). The list goes on & on. Then decide what tools you need to get the job done. This will save you cash from buying tools you won't use.

As stated above, hand tools can save you money verses power tools when starting out. And power tools can normally do the job quicker.

Also what hand tools you choose can make a difference. Hand saws for a example; one that cuts with a pull stroke or push stroke. Or would you need a flush cut saw vs. paring chisel.

For most woodworking projects, this would be a minimum and still do quite a bit in woodworking.; 100/150/180 grit sand paper, saw, hammer, wood or rubber mallet, small block plane, chisels, sharpening stone for the plane and chisels, drill and drill bits (twist and brad point), hand clamps (similar to the Irwin-Quick Grips), workbench with woodworking vise (minimum = Irwin 6 1/2" vise model #226361). Workbench can be a countertop, old table or a couple saw horses that you can place a work surface (MDF board or a melamine board). Maybe about 1 1/2 or 2" thick if placed on saw horses.

Costs can add up quickly, so best to buy as needed for the project your on. And have a little moolah on the side (tool budget), so your able to purchase tools as needed.

When I retired. I had the above tools I listed and these; 4"x36" belt/disc sander, Chop saw (miter saw), 10" portable table saw, router & router table, jig saw, 4" bench vise, shop-vac, two 2'x4' work benches and a circular saw (I don't use anymore). I was able to do quite a bit.

When I started to get a little more serious in woodworking I added: detail sanders, 5" & 6" orbital sanders, scroll saw, bandsaw, benchtop drill press, benchtop jointer, planer, 12" disc sander, 6"x80" edge sander, 12" cabinet table saw, benchtop spindle sander, dovetail jig, mortising jig, dust collector, air filtration system, Made my 4'x4' workbench with cabinet makers vises, a second router table, DIY 14" drum sander, more Quick-Grip clamps, more F-clamps, more aluminum U-bar clamps, lathe, and more hand tools.

All to make the projects easier and quicker to do.

As you can see, costs can add up. So purchase as needed for your project needs.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Mostly it'll depend on what you want to build but there are some generic things that everyone needs, such as: drill, circular saw, planer of some kind, extension cords, quality screw drivers, decent drill bits, some version of a workbench. Scroll saw, decent table saw, sander, and a square. A nice knife and some good pencils will be used more than you think too. You should be able to do a full start up for around $1000 buying as much good used equipment as you can.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Do not start out buying machines!!

One of the biggest mistakes you can make is buying cheap tools. BTDT, the thinking being "when I get good enough to deserve them" or "beginners just don't buy premium quality tools". That said, you buy what you can afford. My first table saw 40 years ago was a circular saw screwed to some plywood. My chisels were cheap Stanley's from the local Ace.

Yes, it is a journey, but the better the tools and your ability to learn, the further you can go.

Suggestions:

1) Start with hand tools. Good ones are not cheap! Learn about them, the brands, the costs. Lee Valley, Lie Nielsen get over the sticker shock and look at WoodRiver planes, You'll learn a lot about the good and bad from forums. Read some tool reviews. Old Stanley Bailey bench planes can be rehabbed.

2) Educate yourself. Get a FineWoodworking membership, Paul Sellers is good foundational teaching.

3) With the exception of a basic tool kit, don't ever buy a tool because you "think" you need it.

4) Start with low hanging fruit - basic projects that introduce some joinery.

5) Start out with inexpensive lumber like poplar.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Carpentry is much different from fine furniture, turning is a world unto itself, as is carving. All can be called ww but require specific tools and knowledge. If you come back narrow it down.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

If you asked me this a couple of years ago I would have said go get any power tool you can on the used market. Now I haven't turned on my table saw in over a month. You can do a lot with hand tools but you will need to learn how to use and sharpen them. I would recommend looking up Paul Sellers and Frank's Workbench on YouTube. They both have minimalist approach to woodworking. Paul will often show you multiple ways to get a task done if you don't have a certain tool. Welcome to LJ's

To answer your question:
Rip saw
Crosscut saw
Dovetail saw
No. 4 plane
Combo square 
Marking gauge
a few chisels
Sharpening diamond plates
A cheap jig to help sharpening
Maybe a track saw if the budget allows.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Well that's true Potts.
> Not all woodworkers know how to turn a bowl or small knob on a lathe.
> But they should if they want call themselves a woodworker.
> 
> - Aj2


I guess Paul Sellers isn't a "real " woodworker . Poor guy, hope you let him down gently.
https://paulsellers.com/2020/08/plane-knob-without-a-lathe/


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> Well that's true Potts.
> Not all woodworkers know how to turn a bowl or small knob on a lathe.
> But they should if they want call themselves a woodworker.
> 
> ...


What are you saying Paul doesn't know how to use a lathe. I bet he does.
The question I have for you Smp is do you know how to turn a simple bowl?


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Paul Does have a lathe and bandsaw. I have a sneaking suspicion he has a planner out back under a tarp too.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> What are you saying Paul doesn't know how to use a lathe. I bet he does.
> The question I have for you Smp is do you know how to turn a simple bowl?
> 
> - Aj2


Nope, I don't. Have never wanted to either and actually don't even like wooden bowls. Guess I am not a woodworker, even though I have been making furniture etc for over 30 years. Guess I am doomed like the CNC guys and woodcarvers like Mary May etc.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes your doomed. It could be your too old to learn wood turning after 30 years of furniture. 
Its just my opinion nobody has to subscribe to it. 
Don't get started on what I think of cnc machine operators.
Good Luck


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

You should never buy tools until you have a need for them. Base your tool purchases on what project you're doing, and then either a) buy the best tool you can afford within reason or b) be really patient and look for a good deal on the tool you need.

If you're not in a hurry, b will save you money.

If you want to make bookshelves, for example, you'll want a circular saw and router. If you want to make a desk, a circular saw, router, chisels, etc.

Any way you slice it, you'll need clamps, measuring tools, and things like that. No need to break the bank on those - cheap clamps work just fine for most uses and I have three dollar speed squares that are as square as can be.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

much ado about nada, till OP chimes in on what HIS/HER goals are, tools as noted more than once are subjective to tasks, although, i' have many mechanical tools that i may or may not use, so…................to each his own i say. So it grabs dust, kinda like my gun collection, if i want to shoot it, i pull it out and shoot it, for me, same concept with the shop tools, use the planer, use the drum sander, edge sander, hmm or…..............

OP good luck, so many options and so many opinions, oughta be a cinch to figure out a direction. lol
Rj in az


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Yes your doomed. It could be your too old to learn wood turning after 30 years of furniture.
> Its just my opinion nobody has to subscribe to it.
> Don't get started on what I think of cnc machine operators.
> Good Luck
> ...


Haha. I have turned some wine stoppers as gifts. I admit its fun, but hardly "essential" imho. I actually used to be a machine tool operator decades ago and had to use a metal lathe. I kind of get flashbacks of all the metal shards that would end up in your forearms. I hated turning metal but actually enjoyed the knurling part.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Well you got me shaded on that point. 
I really wish I had schooling on Metal lathe tooling. In my area I see fine looking metal machines for sale. I know for me it's too late. Im already pickled and can never go back to being a new cucumber 
Good Luck Always


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Leo16 (op) still has exactly 1 post on LJ.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Leo16 (op) still has exactly 1 post on LJ.
> 
> - Ocelot


yeah another new guy comes on asks for advise and doesn't respond when everyone offers help.we get way too much of this here.all it does is discourage members from offering help because it seems like a waste of time.im hoping he comes back ?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

YEP, what he said. For example, you talked about carpentry. That, to MANY of us is a way different thing than cabinetry and other wood work. I think of carpentry, finish carpentry aside, as being the stuff of which 1/8" tolerances is made. Even finish carpentry rarely compares to the artistry seen done by a clock builder, a boat builder and so on. A quick wander through the project pages makes clear many here are not just woodworkers, they are artists.

That aside, what you want to target for tool ownership depends on your budget, as much as on what you want to, or think you might want to build.

For me, back in the day (the 70's), I didn't have much to spend on things besides food, clothing, shelter and transportation. And parties. As such, my table saw was a circular saw. My bandsaw was a scroll saw. My drill press was a drill. They worked. Today, thanks to those simple tools, I have far more than I could have dreamed of back then.



> "Must have tools " mean 1000 different things to 100 different people. Depends on what you want to make , how big your shop space is, how much noise you can make , etc.
> 
> - SMP


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't go out and buy a bunch of tools based upon someones else's list. My usual suggestion is to pick a project that you want to build and select the tools that are essential for that project. I suspect that most of us hobbiest started this way and it allows you to spread the cost out so you can buy better quality tools and there is less chance that you will buy tools that you never use. I would find a small, simple plan that requires a minimum of tools. If possible select or adapt a project where you can use wood that is already the size you need or just needs to be cut to length for example. As you progress to more difficult projects, you can add new tools that are needed for that project. Sometimes the tools will be essential and sometimes they will be nice to have to make that and future projects easier.

Steve Ramsey's "Woodworking for Mere Mortals" YouTube Channel has a bunch of easy projects and you can watch the video to determine one way to make them. He used to provide free plans that you can download too. There are many other maker channels out there too.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> . I think of carpentry, finish carpentry aside, as being the stuff of which 1/8" tolerances is made.
> 
> - Kelly


I see you have never met the contractors that built my tract home! I'd be happy with 1/4". It gets old putting up crown molding and have to fill 1/2" gaps with caulking.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

You know its bad when you need to let the first layer of caulk cure to give a foundation for the second application.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You know its bad when you need to let the first layer of caulk cure to give a foundation for the second application.
> 
> - controlfreak


imagine those guys doing natural hardwood trim-yikes !


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> You know its bad when you need to let the first layer of caulk cure to give a foundation for the second application.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> ...


I have had to shave some drywall down a bit when installing primed pine baseboards to paint just to lessen the gap caused by the random offset studs that are humping out the drywall. Have also had to shim it out around a hump with little 1/8" strips. Real wood molding doesn't bend like that 3/8" mdf garbage the builders install.


----------



## Woodnmetal (Jul 24, 2021)

> Don t go out and buy a bunch of tools based upon someones else s list. My usual suggestion is to pick a project that you want to build and select the tools that are essential for that project. I suspect that most of us hobbiest started this way and it allows you to spread the cost out so you can buy better quality tools and there is less chance that you will buy tools that you never use.
> 
> I would find a small, simple plan that requires a minimum of tools. If possible select or adapt a project where you can use wood that is already the size you need or just needs to be cut to length for example.
> 
> ...


X2^^^^^ With respect to Leo's first post….

Sometimes, life gets in the way of starting out in a hobby such as this. 
If Leo is truly interested in moving forward with his passion then I'm sure he will be back at some point.

Also… JMO… It doesn't take much time out of the day to respond to a newbie….It also doesn't hurt giving a newbie sound suggestions even thou they don't pull the trigger as quick as some would think.

Leo…. You have some very good feedback here, Continue to think about it and sift through the responses, no rush….

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## ceabrm (Dec 29, 2016)

have to agree; a tablesaw is the center of the shop. it's such a versatile and powerful tool - and also the most dangerous.
read the manual, and follow the instructions. as we used to say in the navy, RTFM.

if you can't afford one with all the bells and whistles, that's ok, buy what you can afford. even if it's just a $100 deal from big blue, you'll learn how to operate it, become familiar with tablesaw safety, learn about its capabilities. and after a while, you'll learn what features you wish you had and that'll help you when it's time to pick your upgrade.

taking a class is a great idea. if you don't have a woodcraft store nearby, check out other sources. maybe the local community college offers classes. if they don't, chances are there will be somebody close by that does.

let your first project drive what tools you need to start.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

A neighbor gave me some lumber from his barn. I can't use it, because it has saw marks on it from when it was sawed off the log. Does anyone have a suggestion for removing these marks, or what tools I'd need to make it smoother?


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

> A neighbor gave me some lumber from his barn. I can t use it, because it has saw marks on it from when it was sawed off the log. Does anyone have a suggestion for removing these marks, or what tools I d need to make it smoother?
> 
> - poopiekat


ha ha, a 'troll' response to a troll (the OP, who has never come back)

I guess we didn't get worked up enough to inspire another response


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Good call, I was like "what is poopiekat talking about?"


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nooo, guys, just a little tongue-in-cheek humor. Touche!!


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

> So, semantics can be important. You used the word "carpentry". There is a difference between carpentry and the finer wood working. There is an old saying that a carpenter (house builder) works with a 1/4" tolerance, a cabinet maker 1/16", and a fine wood worker 1/128" or less. For most of us it is a progression.





> I see you have never met the contractors that built my tract home! I'd be happy with 1/4". It gets old putting up crown molding and have to fill 1/2" gaps with caulking.


A friend of mine is a high end finish carpenter. Does stunningly beautiful work. 1/4" would get him fired. His tolerances are 1/64" or less.

If you are doing finish work with 1/2" gaps you aren't a carpenter, much less a skilled finish carpenter, you're the guy the contractor hired off the street to drive some nails.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> A friend of mine is a high end finish carpenter. Does stunningly beautiful work. 1/4" would get him fired. His tolerances are 1/64" or less.
> 
> If you are doing finish work with 1/2" gaps you aren t a carpenter, much less a skilled finish carpenter, you re the guy the contractor hired off the street to drive some nails.
> 
> - skatefriday


Yeah high end finish carpentry and tract home can never be in the same sentence. It all starts with framers. If those guys get paid piecemeal the finish carpenter is going to have one heck of a time.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

lol, rare to find a carpenter in the sense i believe one to be, I'm an old schooled carpenter, served time with the journeymen, and some time as millwright. 
I'm appalled at who claims to be a carpenter. 
I've owned one of the biggest framing bizs and trim bizs in Az. back in the day. in the late 80 and early 90s some decent tradesmen around, but now, this year alone we have hired over a hundred claiming to be somewhat skilled, pretty sure their education failed them in the understanding the language we speak, 
in any event, i'm done with employees in a few months, end of almost 52 years in the biz, time to move on, shop is done well almost, just came in from cussing up a storm cause the fittings i had one of my guys pick up for the dust collection system are 4'' dang it.

oh yeah, those essential tools are all the ones that make it easier as you get older to accomplish a goal, a build, a direction, and if not well then one learns another avenue to resolve the goal

anyway, big din time soon, and rest and relaxation, 
Carpentry is becoming a lost art, now you are either a framer, layout guy, truss setter, wall framer, hardware guy, door hanger, ect. very few can layout, frame, and trim a joint. Most don't even understand layout, or why you need it. enough whining. 
happy thursday, sure wished i'd checked that box of fittings.
Rj in az


----------



## BFBF (Nov 26, 2021)

Air Conditioning and Updated/Upgraded electrical.


----------

